

When is the best time of the year to start my start-up? - allanscu
http://www.ycreject.com/2011/05/when-is-best-time-of-year-to-start-my.html

======
ZackOfAllTrades
Why focus on something like that?

Any possible answer you get is only going to hurt your chances: A. You are
"too late" in the year- you stress out and lose focus. B. You are "too early"
in the year- you wait for the perfect launch time and lose focus. C. You are
"just right"- you feel successful too early and lose focus.

Seems like the wrong question to be asking.

------
apollo5
The best time is yesterday. The second best is today. The worst is tomorrow..

~~~
allwein
Well, tomorrow is better than never, so hence not the worst.

To reiterate on day, the better quote would be:

"The best time is yesterday. The second best is today. The worst is some day."

------
Mike_McDerment
Now...before you change your mind or get sidetracked.

By way of feedback: you are thinking too much, start doing.

------
esw
Depends on whether your industry is seasonal, and how quickly you need to
start turning a profit before you have to pack things up. Online retail (for
me, anyway) was very slow in the summer and crazy around the holidays. If we
had launched in late February, we'd have had a hard first six months or so.

------
nostrademons
I would be very surprised if this result is statistically significant. In a
sample size of 11, it's not terribly unlikely to have 3 of them founded in the
same month by chance alone.

------
pedalpete
I wonder what these dates actually point to? When a company was founded could
mean so many things.

The summer can be a great time to develop and plan. If you're raising funding,
from what I hear, the worst times are July-August and Dec. People take
holidays, etc and you want to be timed for that.

But that doesn't mean you're not working? Build your product, get test users,
etc. etc. Now is always the best time.

------
frankwiles
You really want to begin any startup during an equinox. That's when you can
stand an egg on it's end without falling over. It's a magical time! But
seriously, what a silly thing to worry about. It's like asking, should I serve
Coke or Pepsi at my startup? Which will make me more successful?

------
kingsidharth
What a stupid question. No matter a YCreject.

------
petervandijck
Since it's better to just get started, the best date in any particular year is
clearly January 1.

------
hung
Not sure, but the best day of the week to start one is definitely a Thursday.

------
dotcoma
now.

------
Jd
Now!

------
nbertram
Today.

------
KeyBoardG
Now.

